# very dark rbps



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

hi guys. i have a shoal of rbps and 2 of them consistently get really dark, bordering on black. could this be a good indicator that it is a female? my other rbps get dark but never as dark as these 2. they range in size 5 1/2 -- 7 ". they have never bred before and i've had them since about an inch. (1 year). thanks in advance guys


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

?


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

both male and female turn dark during breeding...good luck.. pictures would be nice...


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, both my male and female breeders get really dark.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

my males seem to go dark alot sooner than the female...female dark during breeding only....male dark for 5 days before and after breeding.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Have they displayed any odd behavior lately that could be related to breeding that you've noticed?


----------

